
Containers and VMs Together - frostmatthew
https://blog.docker.com/2016/04/containers-and-vms-together/
======
markbnj
I'd assume that a large majority of container deployments by parties other
than Google already run in the cloud, so I wonder that this is even a
question. I do think the whole topic of the distinction between containers and
VMs is a useful one, if only because VMs are a natural mental model for people
to land on when they first encounter containers, but the question of "whether
they can coexist" seems a little silly, honestly.

